# Remember to buy the newspaper.



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder if you use the verb *remember *or *not forget* in the following type of sentences. I'd like to examine, too, if you use articles. So, how do you say: remember to buy the newspaper in your language? Thanks. 

*Hungarian*: we can't use remember in that case, only the imperative don't forget: *Ne felejts el* venni újságot! [*do-not-forget-to*-buy-newspaper]

*Italian*: *Ricordati* di comprare il giornale! [they use: remember, too]


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Lembre-se/Lembra-te (remember) de comprar o jornal or Não se esqueça/Não te esqueças (don't forget) de comprar o jornal.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we can use both:
«Θυμήσου να πάρεις/φέρεις/αγοράσεις εφημερίδα»
θi'misu na 'paris/'feris/aɣo'rasis efime'riða
lit. "remember to get/bring/buy newspaper"
«θυμήσου» is the imperative of the verb «θυμούμαι» (θi'mume) or colloquially «θυμάμαι» (θi'mame): _to remember_.
«Μην ξεχάσεις να πάρεις/φέρεις/αγοράσεις εφημερίδα»
min kse'xasis na 'paris/'feris/aɣo'rasis efime'riða
lit. "don't forget to get/bring/buy newspaper"


----------



## rusita preciosa

It is "do not forget' in Russian
*не забудь купить газету* /ne zabud' kupit' gazetu/


----------



## itreius

Croatian
*Ne zaboravi* kupiti novine [*Don't - forget* - to buy - newspapers]


----------



## Orlin

itreius said:


> Croatian
> *Ne zaboravi* kupiti novine [*Don't - forget* - to buy - newspapers]


The same model is used in Bulgarian: Не забравяй да купиш вестник.


----------



## Rallino

_don't forget_ in *Turkish*

Gazete almayı unutma

gazete: newspaper

alma: buying
almayı: buying (accusative)

unutma: don't forget


----------



## Encolpius

Rallino said:


> _..._ *unutma*: don't forget



Would you please dissect that word, too, thanks.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: The both options are possible. However, I prefer (1).

(1) _Muista ostaa (sanoma)lehti!
_(2) _Älä unohda ostaa (sanoma)lehteä!

N.B. In Finnish, _lehti_ means both "leaf" and "newspaper". If the context doesn't help, you have to add the word "sanoma" (message) and create a compound: "message leaf". 
_


----------



## ilocas2

Only don't forget in Czech

*Nezapomeň koupit noviny* Don't forget to buy newspapers


----------



## Rallino

Encolpius said:


> Would you please dissect that word, too, thanks.



Of course.

*unut(mak) = (to) forget*

When you omit the infinitive suffix _-mek/-mak_ (for this verb 'mak'), you reach the root; which is also imperative (for second person singular).

*unut!* - Forget!

The negative suffix is _-me_, due to vowel harmony, it becomes: *-ma*

*unutma! *- Don't forget!


----------



## Prima Facie

Spanish:

Acuérdate (remember) de comprar el periódico
No olvides (do not forget) comprar el periódico or no TE olvides DE comprar el periódico.


----------



## enoo

In *French*, both ways are possible but I think the "don't forget" way is used more often.

_N'oublie pas_ d'acheter _le_ journal. - _Don't forget_ to buy _the_ newspaper.
_Rappelle-toi/Souviens-toi_ d'acheter _le_ journal. - _Recall/Remember_ to buy _the_ newspaper.


----------



## Encolpius

@Rallino: off-topic, and I am not sure if there has been any topic about things like that, but your comments make me feel Turkish is one of the most complicated, (difficult?) languages in (Eurasia).


----------



## Rallino

Encolpius said:


> @Rallino: off-topic, and I am not sure if there has been any topic about things like that, but your comments make me feel Turkish is one of the most complicated, (difficult?) languages in (Eurasia).



Wait until you study Hungarian! 

At least in Turkish we have almost no irregulars. In Hungarian:

-Hey what's the accusative of Török? 
-Törököt. the _ö_ is because the last vowel of török is _ö_.
-Ah ok so, let me try this once: olvasok egy könyvöt.
-Pff dude, it's _könyvet_ !


Ok this is off-topic too


----------



## Encolpius

So, this is a perfect opportunity to ask someone who have studied Hungarian and speaks a rather difficult language, too. So do you think Hungarian is more complicated than Turkish? Unfortunately I haven't studied Turkish, so can't make any comparison. Thanks.


----------



## Rallino

Encolpius said:


> So, this is a perfect opportunity to ask someone who have studied Hungarian and speaks a rather difficult language, too. So do you think Hungarian is more complicated than Turkish? Unfortunately I haven't studied Turkish, so can't make any comparison. Thanks.



We'd better talk about it in pm


----------



## HUMBERT0

Prima Facie said:


> Spanish:
> 
> Acuérdate (remember) de comprar el periódico
> No olvides (do not forget) comprar el periódico or no TE olvides DE comprar el periódico.


Also, "recuerda comprar el diario/semanario" or "que no se te olvide comprar el periódico".


----------



## Volcano

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I wonder if you use the verb *remember *or *not forget* in the following type of sentences. I'd like to examine, too, if you use articles. So, how do you say: remember to buy the newspaper in your language? Thanks.
> 
> *Hungarian*: we can't use remember in that case, only the imperative don't forget: *Ne felejts el* venni újságot! [*do-not-forget-to*-buy-newspaper]
> 
> *Italian*: *Ricordati* di comprare il giornale! [they use: remember, too]



*In Turkish it looks imperative, but I think it depends on how you say.It could also be a recommending/reminding.*


----------



## ger4

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I wonder if you use the verb *remember *or *not forget* in the following type of sentences. I'd like to examine, too, if you use articles. So, how do you say: remember to buy the newspaper in your language? Thanks.
> 
> *Hungarian*: we can't use remember in that case, only the imperative don't forget: *Ne felejts el* venni újságot! [*do-not-forget-to*-buy-newspaper]
> 
> *Italian*: *Ricordati* di comprare il giornale! [they use: remember, too]





rusita preciosa said:


> It is "do not forget' in Russian
> *не забудь купить газету* /ne zabud' kupit' gazetu/





itreius said:


> Croatian
> *Ne zaboravi* kupiti novine [*Don't - forget* - to buy - newspapers]





ilocas2 said:


> Only don't forget in Czech
> 
> *Nezapomeň koupit noviny* Don't forget to buy newspapers


In German it's very similar - except that we use the definite article: 
_*
*__Vergiss nicht, die Zeitung(en) zu kaufen!_
- _vergiss_ = 'forget', imperative
- _nicht_ = 'not'
- _die_ = definite article, accusative (singular = plural) feminine
- _Zeitung(en)_ = 'newspaper(s)' (-en = plural)
- _zu kaufen_ = 'to buy' (infinitive)


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese we usually say by using not to forget.

新聞買うの忘れないでね
sinbun kau no wasure nai dene

sinbun=newspaper
kau=to buy
no=thing
wasure-=inf. wasure-ru[forget]
nai=not
dene=meaning imperative, some gentle, not rigid.

*don't forget to buy newspaper(lit. don't forget thing that you buy newspaper)*


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

Не заборавај (don't forget) да купиш весник. 

"to remember" doesn't work.


----------



## Dymn

In *Catalan* you can say both:

_- Recorda't de comprar el diari!_ (remember)
_- No t'oblidis de comprar el diari!_ (don't forget)


----------



## Encolpius

Holger2014 said:


> In German it's very similar - except that we use the definite article:   *Vergiss nicht, die Zeitung(en) zu kaufen! *



The interesting thing is it is possible to use definite article in Hungarian as well... Ne felejtsd megvenni az újságot. [az újságot - the (concrete) newspaper]

And I am happy I have comments form all the Romance languages...they all can use "remember"....


----------



## bibax

Encolpius said:


> Italian:
> Ricordati di comprare il giornale! [they use: remember, too]





Prima Facie said:


> Spanish:
> Acuérdate (remember) de comprar el periódico
> No olvides (do not forget) comprar el periódico or no TE olvides DE comprar el periódico.





enoo said:


> In *French*, both ways are possible but I think the "don't forget" way is used more often.
> 
> _N'oublie pas_ d'acheter _le_ journal. - _Don't forget_ to buy _the_ newspaper.
> _Rappelle-toi/Souviens-toi_ d'acheter _le_ journal. - _Recall/Remember_ to buy _the_ newspaper.





Diamant7 said:


> In *Catalan* you can say both:
> _- Recorda't de comprar el diari!_ (remember)
> _- No t'oblidis de comprar el diari!_ (don't forget)





jazyk said:


> In Portuguese: Lembre-se/Lembra-te (remember) de comprar o jornal or Não se esqueça/Não te esqueças (don't forget) de comprar o jornal.


I add their "mother":

Noli oblivisci acta diurna emere! -- don't forget
Nolite oblivisci diurnale emere!

Recordare commentarios diurnos parare! -- remember
Recordamini diarium comparare!

Obliviscor (inf. oblivisci) and recordor (inf. recordari) are deponent verbs, therefore the unusual imperatives (recordare, recordamini).


----------

